# Difficult to read text in Lr CC 2015



## gwhitt555 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi gang,George again.
I've upgraded to a new Aspire V17 nitro 4K Ultra HD. I worked out some kinks from transferring a catalog from the old Satellite that was using only Lr5.
I've had trouble with small text in Lr CC (fully updated) on the Aspire. I searched for answers but only came up with Ps having similar problems on high resolution screens but nothing about Lr.
I got around some of the small font size using Windows 10 settings. But still a problem is in the dialog box that opens when emailing photos from Lr directly. (I miss the Ctrl>Shift>e). The photos appear so tiny they're not discernible. The icons for setting text appearance in the message area of the email are tiny as well and partially blocked out by the upper left portion of the box where text is written. I hope I made that understandable enough.
Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 22, 2017)

File > Preferences > Interface > Font size!

Tony Jay


----------



## gwhitt555 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Tony Jay.
Font size is set to default. Largest 250% (current)
More info: I have both laptops here open to Lr. I changed the font settings on the Satellite as suggested. Wow! Big change. But no difference on the Aspire.


----------



## gwhitt555 (Jan 29, 2017)

Could this be a computer specific issue?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 29, 2017)

Perhaps, there is an issue between the OS and the graphics card and perhaps even the monitor itself.
If I get some time I will try to do some digging but I cannot even make an educated guess right now!

Tony Jay


----------



## gwhitt555 (Jan 30, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> Perhaps, there is an issue between the OS and the graphics card and perhaps even the monitor itself.
> If I get some time I will try to do some digging but I cannot even make an educated guess right now!
> 
> Tony Jay


Thanks for all you can do. I suspect it might have something to do with Adobe not keeping up with Windows 10 and HD screens.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 30, 2017)

Is the issue with the email dialog only, or generally throughout the user interface, e.g. side panels in the various modules?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 30, 2017)

Al


gwhitt555 said:


> Thanks for all you can do. I suspect it might have something to do with Adobe not keeping up with Windows 10 and HD screens.


Although I do not deny that Adobe could put out more effort dealing with different screen definitions, Adobe has been working well on HiDPI (retina) Mac displays since LR5.  
I found that Microsoft Windows 10 was not tuned for the Microsoft Surface Pro's  HiDPI screen for any app.  IIRC, there are 3 places in Windows Settings to adjust resolution and font size to get apps to display properly on the Surface Pro.   So the first place I would start making settings changes in in Win10, then adjust the panel font size in LR Preferences.


----------



## gwhitt555 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Is the issue with the email dialog only, or generally throughout the user interface, e.g. side panels in the various modules?


Side panels, Preferences box, Shutdown/backup box, Export box are all OK. *email box not ok.* Also the lines and pointer actuated tools while using the graduated filter and adjustment brush, spot remover, radial filter, crop tools are tiny and difficult to see. This is different than using my older laptop that is using the same Lr.


----------



## gwhitt555 (Jan 31, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Al
> 
> Although I do not deny that Adobe could put out more effort dealing with different screen definitions, Adobe has been working well on HiDPI (retina) Mac displays since LR5.
> I found that Microsoft Windows 10 was not tuned for the Microsoft Surface Pro's  HiDPI screen for any app.  IIRC, there are 3 places in Windows Settings to adjust resolution and font size to get apps to display properly on the Surface Pro.   So the first place I would start making settings changes in in Win10, then adjust the panel font size in LR Preferences.




I have adjusted font size using Win 10 and Preferences with good results everywhere except in the email dialog box and with the developing tools. (filters, brush, etc. I have thought about "dumbing down" the resolution from the max but haven't tried it yet. I will though.
Thanks. You are confirming some of my thoughts.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 31, 2017)

gwhitt555 said:


> Side panels, Preferences box, Shutdown/backup box, Export box are all OK. *email box not ok.* Also the lines and pointer actuated tools while using the graduated filter and adjustment brush, spot remover, radial filter, crop tools are tiny and difficult to see. This is different than using my older laptop that is using the same Lr.


 Thanks for the info. Could I ask you to post a screenshot of the email box which also includes one of the side panels? I want to be able to see the difference, with a view to hopefully getting it checked out by one of the Adobe engineers.


----------



## gwhitt555 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Thanks for the info. Could I ask you to post a screenshot of the email box which also includes one of the side panels? I want to be able to see the difference, with a view to hopefully getting it checked out by one of the Adobe engineers.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks, I can see the problem now. Could I ask that you post this issue to the Adobe feedback site, using the problem description from your first post and including this screenshot. Let me know when you've done that and I can then give the engineers a nudge (although they'll probably see your problem report as Adobe do monitor that site).

If there are any other areas in the UI that also don't scale up the way they should, include those details as well (including a screenshot if possible).


----------



## gwhitt555 (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Thanks, I can see the problem now. Could I ask that you post this issue to the Adobe feedback site, using the problem description from your first post and including this screenshot. Let me know when you've done that and I can then give the engineers a nudge (although they'll probably see your problem report as Adobe do monitor that site).
> 
> If there are any other areas in the UI that also don't scale up the way they should, include those details as well (including a screenshot if possible).


Jim, Can you give me a link to the Adobe feedback site you're referring to? I'm not finding one that will let me email. I've tried to get in to adobe community many times  with no luck.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2017)

gwhitt555 said:


> Jim, Can you give me a link to the Adobe feedback site you're referring to? I'm not finding one that will let me email. I've tried to get in to adobe community many times  with no luck.


The link at the top of this page: Bug Report / Feature Request Form
done user ID (Email) and password will get you into the Adobe forum.


----------



## gwhitt555 (Feb 1, 2017)

clee01l said:


> The link at the top of this page: Bug Report / Feature Request Form
> done user ID (Email) and password will get you into the Adobe forum.


Ha!Tthat is the one I found and posted in. Had to change the size of the screenshot to less than 2MB but did it.
Thank you. I feel like I'm getting somewhere . Progress.
I've had no luck getting into Adobe community. Even while signed in to Adobe. I'd like to know what I need to do different.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 1, 2017)

Which Adobe community are you having trouble getting into? Welcome |Adobe Community

What happens when you try to get in?


----------



## gwhitt555 (Feb 1, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which Adobe community are you having trouble getting into? Welcome |Adobe Community
> 
> What happens when you try to get in?


"This page cannot be displayed" . Twice I've had an online chat about this and their recommendation was to change browsers. I used the link provided, got me there but when signing in gave me "This page can't be displayed".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 1, 2017)

Odd. A browser issue would be my thought too.


----------



## gwhitt555 (Feb 2, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Odd. A browser issue would be my thought too.


I've been using IE since 1998 or so. Sure it has its problems and I've heard there are better. Tried Chrome for a while , went back to IE. I don't have any problem viewing any other websites with IE.
I just can't see the use of switching and learning a whole new way just to be able to view one website. A lot of times I have a few windows open at once and do not want to switch back and forth for one website. What's so special about adobe community any way? I've gotten help here as well as elsewhere. Oh well.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2017)

gwhitt555 said:


> I've been using IE since 1998 or so. Sure it has its problems and I've heard there are better. Tried Chrome for a while , went back to IE. I don't have any problem viewing any other websites with IE.
> I just can't see the use of switching and learning a whole new way just to be able to view one website. A lot of times I have a few windows open at once and do not want to switch back and forth for one website. What's so special about adobe community any way? I've gotten help here as well as elsewhere. Oh well.


IE is non compliant to many modern Web standards and vulnerable to attack.  There is a very good reason that Microsoft chose to replace IE with Edge when Win10 was released.   I've used Chrome for a while and Firefox also.  They too have problems meeting modern HTML coding standards.  You really should convert to Edge.  You will have to eventually as there will come a time when IE will no longer run on a future version of Windows.

FWIW, less than 5% of web browsing is done with IE/Edge. (True also for Safari) Chrome users account for 73% of all web browsing.


----------



## gwhitt555 (Feb 2, 2017)

clee01l said:


> IE is non compliant to many modern Web standards and vulnerable to attack.  There is a very good reason that Microsoft chose to replace IE with Edge when Win10 was released.   I've used Chrome for a while and Firefox also.  They too have problems meeting modern HTML coding standards.  You really should convert to Edge.  You will have to eventually as there will come a time when IE will no longer run on a future version of Windows.
> So is Edge going to outlast or get equal to or better Chrome? Does Edge have something Chrome doesn't?  I'm curious. What are your thoughts as to why Win replaced IE with Edge?
> FWIW, less than 5% of web browsing is done with IE/Edge. (True also for Safari) Chrome users account for 73% of all web browsing.


 I'm curious as to why Chrome has the higher percentage? Better service? Easier to use? Or because they put up the "pop up" (for the lack of a better word) every time one goes to anything Google related? I use gmail and you tube. Always get the "pop up". Bing has become the preference of windows. Just another search engine?
OK. I will go through the learning process with edge. Perhaps I will upload Chrome and see if it will get me to Adobe community. Even this old dog needs to learn new tricks. Thanks for the input.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2017)

Chrome has it presence mainly through marketing (those Google ads can be intimidating to the timid computer user). And it may be the default browser on Android Phones  IE users tend not to rock the boat and uncertain about trying something new.  Safari users are Mac/iDevice users and the continuity and integration between devices can't be achieved with any other browser.


----------

